# Meet Shady (half GSD half Airdale)



## Jmeade

I couldn't help myself. This guy was a shelter puppy along with two sisters and another brother. His mother is an Airdale (sp?) and they all looked like wirey haired GSD's. 
The mother was adopted and so was his sisters that left Shady and his brother. Our shelter is a kill shelter and his time would have been up Friday. 
I can't foster because I wouldn't give them up and become a hoarder.
The lady that was supposed to foster them decided she could only take one. I couldn't just leave him there...so here he is  He looks like he could be Shadow's little brother for real.

I think he is going to be huge! Look at those feet! he is only about 3 months old now and almost as big as Shadow.


----------



## Samba

Awesome pup. There is an Airdale mix at our shelter. He is so cool. Hope all get a home.


----------



## robinhuerta

He is CUTE!!!
Best wishes!


----------



## Jmeade

I actually thought the mother dog was kinda ugly but the shelter officer said she just needed groomed badly. She looked like a big brown poodle with a long face. All of her puppies looked like Shady though...they put airdale/gsd mix on the kennel tags.
Whatever he is mixed with he is a cutie...and smart. Shadow is so good with him. She is a puppy herself but has taken up with him. He follows her around like she is his mama.


----------



## CaliBoy

Congratulations on such a handsome pup. When I saw "Shady" I wondered if it was short for Slim Shady (as in Eminem) LOL. Good luck and thanks for opening your heart the way you did.


----------



## Jmeade

Actually I have Shadow and Shilo so I was thinking of another S name. My 12 yr old son thought of Shady so it is very possible he was named after that song. haha


----------



## Debbieg

What a cutie!:wub:


----------



## KZoppa

haha what a cutie!


----------



## bocron

Cute, makes me think of a Jagd terrier.

Annette


----------



## Chicagocanine

Congrats! He looks like a sweetie. A rescue group in my area had a whole litter of GSD/Airedale puppies a year or two ago. They looked a lot like him, but maybe a little scruffier.


----------



## Jmeade

He made it through the night just fine. He won't leave the garage unless Shadow does. Shadow has adopted him and even let him sleep on her. Awwww. I have to keep telling myself that Shadow is still a puppy herself but I am glad she is so good with him.


----------



## Samba

Glad the night went well. Such a neat pup. I am loving the wire hair look!


----------



## Jmeade

I am not familiar with the Airdale breed at all. In fact I had never even seen one in person until the mama and her pups were brought into the shelter I volunteer at. 
They think the mama must have belonged to someone and got lost in one of our storms. They tried hard to find her owners before putting her and the litter up for adoption. 
I have an appt. with my vet tomorrow to get Shady his shots and get him nuetered. He has a belly on him so I wormed him yesterday too. How often to you worm a puppy? He ate that pill like it was a treat...I didn't even have to hide it in a hot dog. LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA

congrats on the new puppy, he sure is neat looking !


----------



## LARHAGE

When I was a kid the Priest at our Church had 2 Airedale's and everyday I got to walk them for him, I LOVED those dogs, they were such happy and fun dogs, I remember crying my eyes out when they died, they were the neatest dogs.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Very handsome little fellow, reminds me of my fox terrier mix some.


----------



## BlackPuppy

My friend has Airedales and they are awesome dogs.

I had different vets do different worming schedules. 

One gave me a liquid to give my puppy every two weeks for a couple of months. 

The most recent vet gave pills every month when I'd take the puppy in for the next set of puppy shots.


----------



## CelticGlory

Shady is so cute, I love Airedales Terriers they are so cute with their coats and face, lol. Congrats!!


----------



## Jmeade

I think the new puppy is wearing Shadow out. She can't get away from him...she has the patience of a saint but she found a place he can't get her...yet! hehe


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Too cute! :wub:

And what a funny pic of Shadow in the chair!


----------



## Jmeade

Shadow loves chairs and doggies beds that are meant for small dogs. I swear she can bend herself into a pretzel...she must be comfortable though because she does it to herself.


----------



## msvette2u

What an adorable puppy!! Thank you for saving him!


----------



## Jmeade

He is such a joy to be around. He is really settling in now. He is still a little nervous at new things (ie...leash training). He will finally leave the garage and porch to play without me being right with him.
Now if I could just break him from using the garage as a bathroom all would be good. I think it is from being in the shelter he associates the concrete with "bathroom". He will go out of his way to come back to the garage to potty. Ugh!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Did you try to potty train him like he was a little puppy? My fox terrier mix was raised in a shelter untill she was a year old and that is what I did with her. When you are in the yard and he goes potty, praise him and act all crazy like you did with your other puppy. Good luck with your handsome boy, and thank you again for giving him a forever and loving home.


----------



## Jmeade

I tried puppy pads in his "potty corner". He thought I was giving him something to play with and tear up. I will keep trying. At least it is the garage and he has a favorite spot. I guess I was hoping that being around the other dogs would show him...I guess he isn't going to learn by example. haha


----------



## Stella's Mom

He is so freaking adorable! I love the scruffy face on him.


----------



## Jmeade

Update on Shady boy...he is finally going outside. He is able to hold it like my other dogs until I let them out in the morning.
He is also coming out of his shell and playing more. Such a love bug...


----------



## Samba

He really does look like a fun pup!


----------

